# Retag for Blank Shirts



## epicdelusion (May 2, 2012)

Is there a wholesaler that does blank shirts with custom tags? We do all our printing ourselves, just need our shirt tags to not say "gildan", or any other company. Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Both Zorrel and Alstyle will do private lablels......


----------



## epicdelusion (May 2, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Both Zorrel and Alstyle will do private lablels......


Thanks man, I'll check 'em out.


----------

